# Shrimp Alfredo W/Qview



## ronp (Aug 27, 2009)

I use this for a quick sauce.




Along with this.



Add these to taste. Parmesan cheese, Smart Balance, basil and gran garlic.




All mixed up.



Pasta was pre cooked, sauce heated in pan with ingredients, shrimp were raw.

Smoked at 165 with hickory until shrimp were cooked, I am thinking maybe 1 1/2 hour.

It tasted 10 times better than it looks, poor presentation doesn't help sorry, I was too hungry to plate it.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 28, 2009)

That really looks good there Ron...


----------



## jimvans (Aug 28, 2009)

I will give you points for originality. The only thing I have issue with is the sauce in a jar. Try this sometime. This is for a big order of alfredo.


2 cups heavy cream
1 cup milk. at least 2%
1 package of shredded parma cheese
1 teaspoon granulated garlic
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper.

heat cream and milk to a simmer, add other ingredients and stir until cheese is melted. add more garlic and pepper to taste. I also like some black pepper.

This is the basic recipe we used at a restaurant i worked at. It was awesome and easy.

i'm sure you know how to make it even better Ron, seeing as you used to have a restaurant. This is mostly for anyone who wants it and is like me and can't stomach the jar stuff. It always makes me sick, but I love alfredo so much, I had to learn how to make it myself.


----------



## rivet (Aug 28, 2009)

Now THAT is a turn on originality! Points to you Ron, for pushing the envelope on smoking food. Looked pretty dang good, jarred sauce or not!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Great sounding dish Ron, another winner hits the table.


----------



## ronp (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe, I used to make it in the restaurant from scratch, too old and lazy now.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks man, this jar sauce needs some help though. It is lacking any definite flavors. With additional ingredients it is good and fast and easy.


Thanks Rich.


----------



## bman62526 (Aug 28, 2009)

As far as sauce in a jar, that is one of the best - especially if doctored!

I buy real, shaved parm. cheese and thow it in the food processor with granulated garlic and the dried spices...then add it to the sauce.

Funny, alfredo is simple in the ingredients, but still - kind of a PITA to make....at least_ I_ feel that way.

Way to be Ron!  My wife doesn't like smoked food quite as much as I do - but bar none, her fav dish is shrimp alfredo.  I will be doing this soon...

What did you think of the flavor compared to baking it, or the traditional method of tossing in a pan on the stove top?  Was there a noticeable improvement in the flavor by smoking it?  Would you recommend hickory or apple?  I have an abundance of both, but no other kind of wood on hand right now.

Thanks for the View!


----------



## smokeguy (Aug 28, 2009)

Interesting idea doing it all together instead of just the shrimp.  Have to give that a try sometime.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thats definetly a good out of the box ron. I'm used to you with hunks of beef but always good tasting I'm sure because they all sound good. Great job ron


----------



## deltadude (Aug 28, 2009)

Man ron, give you a nut & bolt and you will smoke it and eat it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You luv em the smoke, but the dish looks and sounds good.


----------



## ronp (Aug 28, 2009)

I liked it better but then I like everything better smoked. Try using both woods their a good match.

Now onto another project, turkey pastrami.


----------



## pignit (Aug 30, 2009)

You know this isn't the first time you've let your mouth get in the way of your journalistic responsibilities.


*Shweeeeeeeet!*


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't say the "O" word. We need all the experienced people we can get...
I knew you knew how,just amazed at the choice
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Next time though,we expect homemade quality
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL


----------



## fire it up (Aug 30, 2009)

Presentation aside it looks great Ron, and if you say it tastes even better than it looked then that must have been a great meal.
Great job!


----------



## ronp (Aug 31, 2009)

I would put this sauce against any homemade after it is altered. But then that's just me. The first ingregient is creme then water then Parmasan cheese. Just needs some help is all.


----------



## erain (Aug 31, 2009)

dang ron you been cookin up a storm, i think this the 3rd or so i run across already. you and carol be eatin good at the homestead!!! nothing wrong with using some off the shelf stuff when you in a hurry or a lil bit lazy. how great things are sometimes born. heck already we gained a alfredo recipie from JimVanS!!! thks jim for sharing!  nice job again as always ron, ya you getting  little sloppy on your presentation there buddy... you need to work on that LOL jk ron!!!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great Ron.


----------

